# صلاه ارتجاليه



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2021)

*صلاه ارتجاليه


يا ألهنا المحيي الجميل الصالح ببركتك المقدسه وشفاعه أمك الحنون مريم
ومصاف قديسيك ورسلك الأطهار المكرميين وملائكتك الأبرار

أسندنا يارب ونجنا من الأوبئه والزلازل والبراكيين

أسند كل مريض متألم وأشفيه

أسند يارب كل خاطئ بعيد عن حظيرتك ليعود سريعا

أسند يارب أيامنا وضعفنا .

.تعهدنا يارب بلطفك ومراحمك آمين


النهيسى*​


----------

